# E.L.P.Bowpress



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Looks intresting but better pictures might help or a link that works


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry about the pics but they come up fine on my screen. If you would like other views i can send them to you. Just let me know.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Here are a couple of better pics for everyone.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

heres a couple more


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I am going to bed for the night but will respond to any pm's or emails in the morn.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Now thats much better pictures it look a intresting idea, looks well made thought out


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

What kind of price are we looking at?


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Ultra Products of Fairfield Il. is handling this item for us. They can be contacted at [email protected] or (618)842-5796. Ask for Karla, she is a really nice woman and will be more than happy to help you out mon-fri from 8-5 cst.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:bump2:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

*Am I seeing this correctly?*

Does the press use the string to press the bow? If so, how do you press a bow with a busted string?


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

No sir, the 3500lb jack on the bottom of the arms is what compresses the limbs to break down the bow. the hook on the string is just a spring to hold the bow up to make adjustments to the press and to hold the string in the tracks of the cams so you dont have to put your hands on the bow when compressing or releaving pressure.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Check out this alignment!!! The straghtedge in the pic is against the side of the cam that you cannot see and the bow is fully compressed.


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, I've been needing another press, another one to look into I see.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:rock-on:


----------



## ArcheryPlus (May 18, 2005)

price??


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:RockOn:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:eyebrows:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

yee haw


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

up:wink:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:thumbs_up


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:d


----------



## Weim (Aug 3, 2004)

Price???


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I can only state a whoesale price at this time for the dealers. If you contact my main retailer, Ultra Products, they can give you a definate retail price for the product.


----------



## phataz (Mar 29, 2006)

*fine its against the rules to list without price but i will give you a 100 for it*

give you a benny for it 100.00


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

MSRP is $560.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:boxing:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:fencing:


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

Here is a press I made that is similar concept to this one. This press I have is nearly 20 years old....


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:wink2:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Our first attempt at building a quality press turned out a lot like yours. That is a very good design you are working with. We wanted to market something that was a little simpler and faster to set up and use.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

up


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

ttt


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:shade: up


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Thats more than a X-press*



NMP said:


> MSRP is $560.


:jaw: :scared: :faint2:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

*MSRP*

One of my retailers just posted them at $519.99 on their website. Nothing ever sells for the MSRP price. The last MSRP that I saw of the other press was around $630.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

up again


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Agreed*



NMP said:


> *MSRP*
> 
> One of my retailers just posted them at $519.99 on their website. Nothing ever sells for the MSRP price. The last MSRP that I saw of the other press was around $630.


I like the concept...Great design

Tom


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanx man, we appreciate the comments.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

ttt


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*Bow press*

I personally saw this in action in Bedford. It is the slickest press I have seen for quite some time. It is smooth and effortless to use and you don't have to worry about your cam getting into the rollers. It is something that people should be looking at because it is sooo easy to use. P.S. I don't own one...... yet!:fuming:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks Jamie, I was glad to meet you at the shoot. I am glad you liked our product. We are happily recieving some really good comments from the archery community.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

NMP,

If I didn't own a Sure-Loc, I would be very interested in your press.
It looks very well made and doesn't have the huge rollers, just like my X-Press. :thumbs_up 
I did say, I would probably get an HTM press if Sure-Loc didn't exist but now I would have to get your press as it seem like a much better buy vs HTM.
Too bad, I didn't make Bedford this year; would have liked to have seen your press in person.


Sag.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Doesnt look like we are going to be at Va but if you make the metropolis Il asa shoot I will be there. I will most likely be shooting instead of showing but I will be at the PSE trailer in my spare time and will be more than happy to show the new bows and talk archery, gets kinda boring at the trailer from time to time, or show anyone how the press works.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

up


----------



## Tailhunter (Jul 15, 2003)

:darkbeer:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

up again


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

This is called The Time Machine.




























This product works with the E.L.P. Bowpress to make cam and fall away rest timing easier than ever witout the help of another individual or the need for the tech to repeatedly draw the bow.


----------



## Billy Dover (Jan 22, 2004)

Bump for one of the finest products I've ever had the opportunity in owning and using. Although my press doesn't have the timing attachment, which I really, really, really, really, reeeeeaaaallllly want, this is the greatest thing since sliced bread! Slicker than snot on a door knob.
If ya'll are in the business then you need to look into this press if you're in the market. Parallel limbs, recurve limbs, crossbows it'll do it all and do it with one finger on the crank handle. Lightnin' fast adjustment between different bows and even the not so brilliant hired help can handle this one with out blowin' up a $700 Dollar rig!:angry: 
I know Mr. Gibbs and he makes a fine product in his press, but I also know you can have my press when you pry it from my cold, dead fangers! That's not opinion neither!
Oh, and Larry, ask your sister if she wants to go fishin' with me?:darkbeer: 
Later ya'll,
Billy


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the bump ol' buddy. Ive got somethin your gonna love for that Comander and your gonna want to see the upgrades that we are doing for industrial use. We got some pretty awesome stuff goin on here that nobody else has done before.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

evworld said:


> Here is a press I made that is similar concept to this one. This press I have is nearly 20 years old....



...and why would you want to jump in and post that on somebody else's thread? Let the guy have his space.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Thats allright, I like to see what everbody else has and I dont think he was trying to hijack the tread. I do believe this guy was onto a good idea when he built this thing. My first attempts turned out alot like his press. It is my opinion, however, that this presses action is no different than the press in the sticky about how to build your own. If that was the best way for a press to work Apple, Mr. Gibbs and myself would never have even persued our designs. I appreciate the bump Q2DEATH.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------

